# Broncolor Siros L 800 and Profoto B1



## TonyUSA (Apr 23, 2017)

What do you guys think abut this two monolights for outdoor shoot including fast action sports like skateboarding, outdoor portraits, HSS?  Which would be better buy?

Broncolor Siros L 800Ws Battery-Powered Monolight B-31.720.07

Profoto B1 500 AirTTL Battery-Powered Flash 901094 B&H Photo

Thank you,


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow...neither of these qualify as a good valkue in my estimation....VERY expensive per Watt-second, very expensive in total...there is a third-party type competitor to the Profoto B1 that costs wayyyyyy less, and has equal, or better, specificartions on about 10 different metrics. I saw the video comparing the other unit against the Profoto B1 about two months ago...maybe it was you that had the link, or @ronlane perhaps.


----------



## TonyUSA (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you, Derrel.  Yes, I asked before regarding Profoto b1 and Xplor 600.  Just found out that Siros L 800 doesn't offer TTL.  I like Silos (800W) more because it is offering more watts than Profoto b1(500 watts).  
Siros call HS but Profoto call HSS, not sure is it the same?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

HS might be hyper-sync, which is to my mind NOT the same thing as High-Speed Synch...the folks at Pocket Wizard inented hyper-sync a few years back, and that was a time-offset system that allowed "a little bit faster" synch speed, like say 1/400 second instead of 1/200 or 1/250 second, while High-speed Synch is like FAST speeds, like 1/500,1/800,1/1000, and even alllll the way up to 1/8000 second, so it is absolutely necessary to KNOW, for sure, what they mean by "HS" if you want to be able to use true, high-speed sync at fast shiutter speeds like 1/4000 or 1/1250 second,etc.

I do not think that TTL flash control is all that valuable for monolight units! I have never used TTL flash control on anything except a camera-connected speedlight sized flash; for decades, powerful flash units have been used without TTL control, and as far as I kjnow, the Profoto B1 was the **first-ever** monolight-powered battery-powered flash that offered TL exposure control.

Again: I do NOT consider TTL flash control to be "a good thing". WHy would I ever weant the flash unit to determine MY exposure? Isn;t that something that **I want to control*** for myself? I think it is

For the money spent, the Xplor 600 looks like the best "value": It is currently $749 per unit!!! Spending $2,300 or more for ONE FLASH unit is....dumb, at this level....if you were earning $60,000 a year off of outdoor flash work, it would be different!
Flashpoint XPLOR 600

The Explor600 is both HSS and TTL-capable!


Flashpoint/Godox XPLOR 600 HSS TTL | Full Review


----------



## TonyUSA (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you very much, Derrel.


----------



## TonyUSA (Apr 28, 2017)

Derrel,  Been searching for  HSS, HS, and HyperSync.  Seem Hi-Sync is better.  What do you think? 

Here is the link HS - HSS? WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2017)

I woukld agree: their Hi-Synch system sounds fgood, if you need power AND have the money to pay for the units! The link you provided above does a good job of describing the three types of flash synchronization, and the limitations of High-Speed Synch and HyperSync, and also makes their Hi-Sync system sound great.


----------



## TonyUSA (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you, Derrel.  Wow, they offering 3 type of flash heads.  I guess I can buy one ELB 400 battery pack and two kind of flash heads (Quadra Action and Quadra HS heads) since I would like to do some sports and outdoor portraits only such as over powering the sun. 

WHAT HEAD FOR YOUR ELB 400


----------



## epatsellis (Apr 29, 2017)

Take a look at lumedyne, far better value and excellent support. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyUSA (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you, epatsellis.  By the way, which Broncolor do you have?  How do you like it?


----------



## epatsellis (Apr 29, 2017)

I've had a pile of 304 and 404 packs with way too many UL heads for nearly 30 years. They were the first to offer shot to shot consistency in both color balance and exposure. In a time where we bracketed E6 film it probably saved 8-10 sheets of film per shoot, not to mention lab costs. Been using them for so long the features they supposedly lack I don't even notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyUSA (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you,


----------



## thenextpage (Jul 6, 2017)

If your goal is to freeze motion, then HSS isn't necessarily what you need. You'll want to shop for a unit with short flash duration.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

